# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Si shpjegohet numri i madh i shqiptarëve të kërkuar nga Interpoli ?

## Qyfyre

Shqiperia - 3.6 milion - 269 te kerkuar nga Interpol
Greqia - 10.7 milion - 11 te kerkuar nga Interpol
Italia - 58.1 milion - 15 te kerkuar nga Interpol
Bonsja - 4.5 milion - 20 te kerkuar nga Interpol
Serbia - 8 milion - 75 te kerkuar nga Interpol (nje pjese tyre shqiptare nga Kosova apo Maqedonia))
Kroacia - 4.5 milion - 64 te kerkuar nga Interpol

----------


## drity

Ku eshte linku ?

----------


## Qyfyre

Interpol.int

Fugitives -> Wanted -> Search

----------


## Detectiv

Eshte e vertete se shume Shqiptar kerkohen nga Interpoli ne nje web i lexova edhe emrat e tyre jane te shkruar te gjithe, vec nuk e di nga i more kto shifra nuk me beohet qe ne greqi ka vetem 11 persona te kerkuar.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Eshte e vertete se shume Shqiptar kerkohen nga Interpoli ne nje web i lexova edhe emrat e tyre jane te shkruar te gjithe, vec nuk e di nga i more kto shifra nuk me beohet qe ne greqi ka vetem 11 persona te kerkuar.


nga faqja e vet Interpolit. E kam lexuar edhe une para ca kohe neper gazeta po s'mu besua dhe kerkova vete. Po ishte e vertete.

Jane te Interpol.int me emra, vendlindje, arsyet e kerkimit, vendi qe i ka denioncuar etj etj

----------


## drity

Kjo shpjegohet sepse siç na i bo evropa detyrat e shpis, po ashtu na kap dhe hajdutat. Se policia jon nuk ka topa me bo punen dhe ja delego interpolit. Ne i byth zog t'zi kishim me e zgjidh dhe e çum punen n'kshill t'europes. 
A ta merr menja ty se italia paska vetem 15 persona ne kerkim? Po mafjen e kapen t'gjithen. Amon o burr i dheut, sa naiv qe jeni. Si nuk u seleksionut nga natyra, enigm e modhe osht.


Ja nje test i vogel dhe efikas:

Shko ktu http://www.interpol.int/Public/Wanted/Search/Form.asp
Zgjidh -> Nationality: Albanian / Arrest Warrant Issued by:All
Numuro sa t'dalin
masanej
Zgjidh -> Nationality: Albanian / Arrest Warrant Issued by:Albania
Numuro sa t'dalin.

Perserit t'njejtin ushtrim me Italine.

Kuptove gjo, apo lesh?

----------


## MaDaBeR

Qyfyre. Kjo shpjegohet dhe nga disa statistika te tjera te nxjerra nga disa organizata ne mbrojtje te femijeve dhe femrave te dhunuara. Nga disa statistika qe kane nxjerre keto organizata thuhet se rreth 10% e emigranteve Shqiptare jane te perfshire ne organizata kriminale qe meren me trafikim femijesh dhe femrash per qellime perfitimi. Tani nga kjo imagjinoje pak se sa i bie 10% e totalit te emigranteve Shqiptare. Plus ketyre, siç dihet, ne Shqiperi ekzistojne disa organizata kriminale qe jane te lidhura ne hallka te ndryshme. Gjithashtu, nje arsye tjeter perse ka nje numer kaq te madh te Shqiptareve ne listat e interpolit, eshte se ne Shqiperi ekzistojne ende trafiqet e jashteligjshme dhe te kerkuarit nga policia Shqiptare e kane me te lehte te arratisen se shtetasit e shteteve te anetaresuara ne BE. Ne Shqiperi eshte e thjeshte te falsifikosh dokumenta dhe ata qe kerkohen nga policia mund te falsifikojne dokumenta e te arratisen, gje qe nuk ndodh ose ndodh shume pak ne vendet e BE.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shume nga shqipetaret per leke do benin gjithcka e kot s'na ka ngel edhe shprehja ne "per inat te komshijes" apo "t'ia bej bam komshija", e prandaj edhe kur kemi gjithe te mirat ne nuk ngopemi e kerkojme akoma me teper deri sa hyjme neper rrjetet e droges e kriminalitetit.
Shpresojme te nderrojme menje e ne nje te ardhme te behemi me te arsyeshem se nuk hecim dot mbrapa me gjithe keto kriminele, qe krijojne edhe korrupsion nga ana tjeter.

----------


## EDLIN

Sa te kerkuar qe jemi !!
Edhe ketu ne Itali çdo gje qe ndodh shqiptaret e bejne , po mua nuk me mbushej qe nuk me mbushej mendja.

----------


## Qyfyre

qe nuk i kane nxjerre asnje italianet? mbase kane polici me te mire se ne

po kroacia?

----------


## artful dodger

kjo shpjegohet nepermjet faktit se shqiptaret jane popull kriminelesh (po mundohem te adoptoj qendrimin e dikujt me kombesi tjeter fqinje, greke, ose italiane, ose serbe, etj etj) edhe se ne pergjithesi ata jane njerez barbare, edhe primitive, edhe te keqinj... ne shqiperi ka shume pyje, edhe jane pyje te erret, tek te cilet jetojne ujqer e cakeje edhe kafshe te tjera te egra... edhe shqiptareve u pelqen ky ambient, ata nuk i jane pershtatur ambientit, ambienti u eshte pershtatur atyre... sdq, une nuk e pranoj kollaj, por midis meje e teje, une i kam frike shqiptaret, ata jane subjekte legjendash e krimesh monstruoze dhe kjo lista e interpolit eshte vetem nje manifestim i ksaj dukurie. Mbajini larg shqiptaret nga jeta dhe prona juaj, nqs nuk doni ti humbisni ato... egersia e tyre nuk matet me ate te popujve te tjere, por me ate te ujqerve.

ej, nqs nuk e kupton njeri kete mesazhin mos u nxitoni ta fshini. flm

----------


## artur

Une mendoj se jemi Populli me i vuajtuar per shkak te diktatures "komuniste"..............
Kjo ka bere qe zyrtarisht te kemi nga 1990 e deri tani 1/3 e popullsise ne emigracion. Pra 
1'000'000 vete pak a shume jashte shtetit. Pra interpoli eshte solucioni.........................................  ......Keta njerez qe jetojne jashte, e mbajne me buke Politikanet PALLA te Shqiperise (keta emigrantet qe fusin para sa gjysma e prodhimit te brendshem bruto). 

  Pra, KURBETI ESHTE SHTETI YNE I DYTE......

Dhe perseri nuk me mbushet mendja se ne kemi kriminalitetin me te larte, ne menyre te ponderuar, per popullsi (raporto kriminel e popullsi Shqiptare e pastaj krahaso me kriminel e popullsi BOTERORE)

----------


## artur

Megjithate, keto raporte nuk ishin te tilla para 1944-tes........ Pra te dashur ish-te-ashtu-vete-quajtur komuniste:- T'ju vi turp per ç'fare gjeme i keni bere ketij populli!


  Megjithate, njoh mire situaten e emigracionit. Ju garantoj se: Prostitucioni Shqiptar eshte ne ulje drastike (krahasuar me vitet menjehere pas '90-tes). Kriminaliteti shqiptar eshte ne ulje gjithashtu (krahasuar me vitet menjehere pas '90-tes)

----------


## kleos

Shpjegohet me faktin se shumë shqiptarë që kanë kryer krime janë larguar nga Shqipëria mbas krimit , policia ka marrë informacion mbi largimin  e tyre dhe ka bërë shpalljen ne kërkim ndërkombëtar .  Thjesht personat që kryejnë krime ndihen të rrezikuar në Shqipëri pasi mund të kapen , kurse jashtë Shqipërisë ky rrezik është më i ulët . Greqia , Italia dhe vëndet e tjera sdo të thotë se kanë më pak kriminelë ose persona në kërkim se ne por se i kanë ata brenda territorit të tyre  dhe nuk lind nevoja për tia dhënë në kërkim InterPol-it .

----------


## goldian

na kane inat ato te interpolit prandaj

----------


## Qyfyre

> Megjithate, keto raporte nuk ishin te tilla para 1944-tes........ Pra te dashur ish-te-ashtu-vete-quajtur komuniste:- T'ju vi turp per ç'fare gjeme i keni bere ketij populli!
> 
> 
>   Megjithate, njoh mire situaten e emigracionit. Ju garantoj se: Prostitucioni Shqiptar eshte ne ulje drastike (krahasuar me vitet menjehere pas '90-tes). Kriminaliteti shqiptar eshte ne ulje gjithashtu (krahasuar me vitet menjehere pas '90-tes)


Sigurisht qe komunzimi ka pasur shume pasoja. Kemi dale nga nje nga diktaturat me te egra dhe pastaj kemi shkuar ne vende ku nuk e imagjinonim dot se si funksiononte shoqeria.

Besoj se jo vetem prostitucioni po dhe krime te tjera jane ne renie per shqiptaret jashte Shqiperise se demi me i madh u be ne fillimet e emigracionit. Vala e pare e emigranteve na dha nje emer shume te keq dhe qe atehere pak nga pak eshte duke u permirsuar.

----------


## riu

ti me daku akoma s'ke marre vesh ca po thote drity, dhe kjo thjesht i jep buke argumentit te tij se ti nuk duhet te kesh te drejte vote. ti akoma vazhdo te konsiderosh se shqiptaret paskan bo "dem" dhe e kane meritu "emrin e keq"... vari lesht shtate here per qafe me i llaf

----------


## Qyfyre

> ti me daku akoma s'ke marre vesh ca po thote drity, dhe kjo thjesht i jep buke argumentit te tij se ti nuk duhet te kesh te drejte vote. ti akom vazhdo te konsiderosh se shqiptaret paskan bo dem ne fillimet e emigracionit... vari lesht shtate here per qafe me i llaf


mohimi nuk e ndryshon dot historine. mund te hiqesh sikur nuk kane ndodhur sa te duash, por nuk ndryshon gje.

Sigurisht na kane urryer te gjithe pa arsye se ne u shkuam me lule dhe ata pa lidhje filluan te na urrenin.

I shof dhe vete ketu ne Amerike kto gjera, po dhe histori te degjuara nga te aferm per Italine.

----------


## riu

> mohimi nuk e ndryshon dot historine. mund te hiqesh sikur nuk kane ndodhur sa te duash, por nuk ndryshon gje.
> 
> Sigurisht na kane urryer te gjithe pa arsye se ne u shkuam me lule dhe ata pa lidhje filluan te na urrenin.


une s'thashe qe jemi engjej mer ti, po te dalesh duke fol kot me kot per krimet qe supozohet se kemi bo ne kur ti vete e pe si ia kepusin numrave duke i shumezu me 100 e 1000 ca me fol me per keto gjona. ti pastaj dukesh qe smore vesh si funksiono interpoli dhe u frymezove si femije kopshti sapo kujtove se kishe ndonje te drejte me gezim foshnjarak sikur zure ndonjerin gafil me aftesite e tua te perdorimit te google-es. etj. pra fabrike tjerrjeje

----------


## Qyfyre

une e di shume mire se si funksionon dhe flas me fakte. Google eshte nje gje shume e thjeshte qe do beje mire ta perdorje para se te hudhesh si gjel me ofendime. Eshte mire ti mbeshtesesh me fakte ato qe thua.

Dhe shifrat e interpolit jane nje domethenje. Nuk jane e gjithe historia po ama jane nje shifer ku mund te bazohesh se nuk e bejne nga "urrejtja" pa lidhje qe kane te gjithe per ne.

----------

